# Button up bike shirts.



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

I have a Club ride bike shirt which I like but need some more shirts for cycling. Any other good cycle specific button ups?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you okay with that look?


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

unrooted said:


> Are you okay with that look?


yes that is why I posted looking for other manufacturers who make button ups specifically for cycling....lol.....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I like the general style of button-ups for riding. but so many synthetic ones (even those made for riding) use a fabric that feels clammy when you sweat. I have one from Fox and used to have one from Club Ride (until I ripped it up in a crash) and they were both like this.

so I tend to buy button-ups for riding that aren't made for riding.

This company makes great ones (same basic synthetic fabric that gets a bit clammy when you sweat in them, though).

RSVLTS 

most of the shirts I wear for riding, though, are typically just synthetic t-shirts. much more breathable and they wick sweat much better.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

At Hyperthreads we make a piece we call the shop shirt. It's a ride-ready collared button-down shirt made with proper athletic 2 and 4-way stretch fabrics that breathe very well. We don't have a readily available retail version of it right now but we're a custom shop with no minimums. The shirt is really popular with our high school team coaches and league or event staff/crew. 

DM me if you want some more info. I'll attach a couple pics...


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Harold said:


> I like the general style of button-ups for riding. but so many synthetic ones (even those made for riding) use a fabric that feels clammy when you sweat. I have one from Fox and used to have one from Club Ride (until I ripped it up in a crash) and they were both like this.
> 
> so I tend to buy button-ups for riding that aren't made for riding.
> 
> ...


I have not had that issue with my club ride. I like how it is vented and has snaps. I have had several 30-40 mile rides in 80+ temps. I also where regular button down cotton or cotton blend shirts but I like the way the club ride is cut. The RSVLTS are a little bit too flashy for me  I like pretty subdued ie boring clothing.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

jetdog9 said:


> At Hyperthreads we make a piece we call the shop shirt. It's a ride-ready collared button-down shirt made with proper athletic 2 and 4-way stretch fabrics that breathe very well. We don't have a readily available retail version of it right now but we're a custom shop with no minimums. The shirt is really popular with our high school team coaches and league or event staff/crew.
> 
> DM me if you want some more info. I'll attach a couple pics...
> 
> ...


yes that shirt in the upper left is what I am talking about style wise, low key.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

Plaid long sleeve, only top button, buttoned, white tee shirt underneath….it’s how I roll.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

I really like the Club Ride aesthetic, but the quality is ****. I've been riding in Howler Bros shirts lately; not the same stretchy fabric as the CR stuff but, they don't fall apart after four rides.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

rtsideup said:


> I really like the Club Ride aesthetic, but the quality is ****. I've been riding in Howler Bros shirts lately; not the same stretchy fabric as the CR stuff but, they don't fall apart after four rides.


How do they breathe? Lighter or heavier than CR?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've just got Club Ride for SS. I've had some of those shirts for years and that's all I wear when it's warm. No issues with quality problems. For LS in winter I like the Sombrio Vagabond shirt.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd say slightly heavier, but close. Some shirts have a vented back shoulder area. 
Zippered back pocket, glass cleaner tab. The only down side is the lack of stretch.


----------



## Cudabri (Sep 3, 2019)

Kuhl has nice shirts like that. I rode with 2 guys yesterday and they both had on Kuhl button downs. I made fun of them but they both liked the shirt.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

rtsideup said:


> I'd say slightly heavier, but close. Some shirts have a vented back shoulder area.
> Zippered back pocket, glass cleaner tab. The only down side is the lack of stretch.


That's too bad. My only gripe with my CR shirt is that it doesn't breathe quite as well as my short sleeve jerseys.

It does breathe the best of any of my button ups though. I have one from Zoic and a couple from Columbia and Eddie Bauer. The Zoic shirt fits a little snug and doesn't stretch the same way, and the Columbia and EB shirts are made for fishing and have some sort of DWR treatment that I think stops them from breathing as well. They're ok for shoulder seasons, but once the temps get over 90f they get put away. The CR shirt is good to about 95f before I overheat in it too.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

What about Kitsbow or Stio? Pricey but I can attest to Stio, at least as being good stuff. I've not bought Kitsbow yet just cause I'm trying to get rid of stuff right now, not get more.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

rtsideup said:


> I really like the Club Ride aesthetic, but the quality is ****. I've been riding in Howler Bros shirts lately; not the same stretchy fabric as the CR stuff but, they don't fall apart after four rides.


I have not had a quality issue, i have machine washed mine in cold water and hang dry probably over a 100 times and still in good shape.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

rdawson808 said:


> What about Kitsbow or Stio? Pricey but I can attest to Stio, at least as being good stuff. I've not bought Kitsbow yet just cause I'm trying to get rid of stuff right now, not get more.


I just checked them out. They look nice but $$ but if quality probably worth it


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

jadmt said:


> I just checked them out. They look nice but $$ but if quality probably worth it


FYI, REI currently has two CR shirts on clearance (both size Small). They also carry a brand called Flylow that I've never heard of that is button-front. 

Zoic is another one to check out. They carry a number of button front shirts. 


As for Stio, I have a few of their Eddy shirts. They are very nice. Snap front. But I've ridden in one only once. I have a ton of other old wool Ibex jerseys (full zip so sorta like a button front) that are my go-to's. 

I've heard Kitsbow is very good. But no personal experience. These are wool I think.

I highly recommend wool. Check out Icebreaker and Smartwool to see if they have what you like. Or even the new, reborn, Ibex. Though I don't think it's as good as the old one. One of the might have a button front shirt like you want. And wool can be worn year-round and doesn't have any issues of smell, etc.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jadmt said:


> I have not had that issue with my club ride. I like how it is vented and has snaps. I have had several 30-40 mile rides in 80+ temps. I also where regular button down cotton or cotton blend shirts but I like the way the club ride is cut. The RSVLTS are a little bit too flashy for me  I like pretty subdued ie boring clothing.


What climate do you ride in? I ride in the southeast. Southern Appalachians. Most places I ride are classified as a temperate rainforest. This time of year, you sweat. Even just sitting still. The fabrics most companies use for their synthetic button-ups doesn't handle this kind of climate very well. If you live in a drier place where sweat evaporates easily (and by saying that you wear cotton button-downs, I expect you do), then you're probably not going to have the same problem. But they DEFINITELY don't wick as well as the fabrics they make t-shirts out of (even when it's the same fibers).

I have a Kitsbow Icon shirt. I live less than an hour from the factory. In fact I was just over there last week after a ride (they've got a small retail shop and cafe). It's far too warm for summer use, but I do wear it pretty much all winter. I probably shouldn't, because that's a ton of wear & tear on it. I had them do a few repairs to my shirt this spring because I wear it so much. It works pretty well to ride in, but only when it's pretty cool. They have other casual styled riding clothes, but I'm pretty sure the Icon is the only full-button-up they have. They do have a henley-style, which also looks good, a touch better than a plain t-shirt.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have Club Ride, Bontrager, and Pear Izumi button-up....quite the collection. Fit wise- the Pearls and Club Ride leaner fit- they fit the best. However, I find they do not wick or breathe near as well as regular jerseys so I now wear them casually. The shirts feel too wet and dry time is long. I mainly wear POC and Pearl Izumi long sleeve jerseys in any weather.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

unrooted said:


> Are you okay with that look?


...what's the issue with that look?

I love my Club Ride button down. It's super comfy and no one wants to see me in a tight jersey. I can also grab a beer after riding without any looks.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> ...what's the issue with that look?
> 
> I love my Club Ride button down. It's super comfy and no one wants to see me in a tight jersey. I can also grab a beer after riding without any looks.


I actually think it’s great that so many guys care so little how they look.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It took me a while but now, I am so used to being uncoordinated and badly dressed on the MTB that these lower standards make me happier, even off the bike.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

There's a very old Italian word, spezzatura, that means (from it's original source): "a certain nonchalance, so as to conceal all art and make whatever one does or says appear to be without effort and almost without any thought about it." (Thanks Wikipedia.) Gianni Agnelli is usually cited as the epitome of spezzatura. The looks is impeccable. But its nonchalant. Maybe the tie knot is a little off-center. Agnelli liked to wear his watch on his shirtsleeve apparently. All as if to say "what this? Oh I just through this on as I was running out of the house." But it's all purposeful.

It strikes me that it can come in many forms, including dressing rather purposefully uncoordinated or supposedly not caring how you look.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

RatBikeRod said:


> Plaid long sleeve, only top button, buttoned, white tee shirt underneath….it’s how I roll.


Do you play Low Rider on your bluetooth speaker on the trails?


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Harold said:


> What climate do you ride in? I ride in the southeast. Southern Appalachians. Most places I ride are classified as a temperate rainforest. This time of year, you sweat. Even just sitting still. The fabrics most companies use for their synthetic button-ups doesn't handle this kind of climate very well. If you live in a drier place where sweat evaporates easily (and by saying that you wear cotton button-downs, I expect you do), then you're probably not going to have the same problem. But they DEFINITELY don't wick as well as the fabrics they make t-shirts out of (even when it's the same fibers).
> 
> I have a Kitsbow Icon shirt. I live less than an hour from the factory. In fact I was just over there last week after a ride (they've got a small retail shop and cafe). It's far too warm for summer use, but I do wear it pretty much all winter. I probably shouldn't, because that's a ton of wear & tear on it. I had them do a few repairs to my shirt this spring because I wear it so much. It works pretty well to ride in, but only when it's pretty cool. They have other casual styled riding clothes, but I'm pretty sure the Icon is the only full-button-up they have. They do have a henley-style, which also looks good, a touch better than a plain t-shirt.


I am lucky I live in Western Montana temps on any given summer day can be from freezing to 100F all in the same day. It is not humid tho. I was blessed or cursed depending on how you look at it with fairly large biceps and triceps and I like loose fitting sleeves which I can not seem to find in non button up shirts. I hate looking like the guy who wears skin tight sleeves to show off his arms..I prefer the loose fitting don't draw attention fit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jadmt said:


> I am lucky I live in Western Montana temps on any given summer day can be from freezing to 100F all in the same day. It is not humid tho. I was blessed or cursed depending on how you look at it with fairly large biceps and triceps and I like loose fitting sleeves which I can not seem to find in non button up shirts. I hate looking like the guy who wears skin tight sleeves to show off his arms..I prefer the loose fitting don't draw attention fit.


I understand having end-of-the-bell-curve dimensions that muck up fit.

for as much as I like button-up shirts from a function standpoint (can undo buttons/snaps as needed to vent, tend to fit me better in the shoulders, less obvious in public as "bike clothes", etc), the major function that they fail on is the fabric texture handling sweat poorly. if I find a company using a good fabric in a button-up shirt for the sweaty southeast, I'm probably going to buy stock or something.

maybe I can prod kitsbow to make something like this. they always seem to be testing products (which they often do during their weekly group rides).


----------



## TCSglTrk (9 mo ago)

DM sent. Been looking for a shirt just like that.


----------



## scottmoranpga (7 mo ago)

I've gotten several Columbia PFG Slack Tide Camp shirts for trail riding and gravel cruises. Lots of colors and prints for fun, great ventilation and have a decently long tail. Columbia has tons of options, but I've found this shirt to have the best blend of lightweight and less pockets.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks like they don’t make Many colors of this shirt anymore as these are ugly but i have had good much with these in the last. 






Men's Breezeshooter Performance Plaid Shirt | Duluth Trading Company


Blow through hot jobs in unprecedented comfort with Breezeshooter - the "air-go-nomic" fabric that lets cooling breezes shoot right through.




www.duluthtrading.com


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

I ended up ordering a couple of the on sale club ride off their website.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

scottmoranpga said:


> I've gotten several Columbia PFG Slack Tide Camp shirts for trail riding and gravel cruises. Lots of colors and prints for fun, great ventilation and have a decently long tail. Columbia has tons of options, but I've found this shirt to have the best blend of lightweight and less pockets.


I’m sure those are great, but I used to work with a guy at a government agency that wore those every day to work. I hated that guy. 

I know it sounds stupid, but I won’t wear those shirts because of that guy. I even have a $500 Columbia gift card, but I’m definitely not buying any of those  fishing style shirts! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Harold said:


> What climate do you ride in? I ride in the southeast. Southern Appalachians. Most places I ride are classified as a temperate rainforest. This time of year, you sweat. Even just sitting still. The fabrics most companies use for their synthetic button-ups doesn't handle this kind of climate very well. If you live in a drier place where sweat evaporates easily (and by saying that you wear cotton button-downs, I expect you do), then you're probably not going to have the same problem. But they DEFINITELY don't wick as well as the fabrics they make t-shirts out of (even when it's the same fibers).
> 
> I have a Kitsbow Icon shirt. I live less than an hour from the factory. In fact I was just over there last week after a ride (they've got a small retail shop and cafe). It's far too warm for summer use, but I do wear it pretty much all winter. I probably shouldn't, because that's a ton of wear & tear on it. I had them do a few repairs to my shirt this spring because I wear it so much. It works pretty well to ride in, but only when it's pretty cool. They have other casual styled riding clothes, but I'm pretty sure the Icon is the only full-button-up they have. They do have a henley-style, which also looks good, a touch better than a plain t-shirt.


They just came out with some new short sleeve button ups, haven't taken the plunge but did get a new icon even though have 1 already. Not interested in the short sleeve stuff mainly because know how bad I sweat and go through summer cloths compared to Winter clothes which tend to last for a long time and get less wear and tear. Also their is nothing else really like the icon out there where with short sleeve button ups there is and the Club Ride is just the better value choice and is also a great company.

In general though if on fence and can afford kitsbow can't go wrong.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

HEMIjer said:


> Not interested in the short sleeve stuff mainly because know how bad a sweat and go through summer cloths compared to winter the Club Ride is just the better choice and is also a great company.


I dont understand these words.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Bassmantweed said:


> I dont understand these words.


me neither lol..something lost in translation.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Bassmantweed said:


> I dont understand these words.


Fair I am the typo king and fixed/clarified. Mainly wanted to point out when comes to short sleeves Kitsbow has them now, but plenty other competitive options there. When comes to the Icon its a class all its own, Id wear mine every day as work clothes if could..


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

It dawned on me this morning that if you're just looking for a button front shirt to ride in that isn't necessarily "bike-specific," Eddie Bauer is a good option. I recently got two of their Baja shirts. They are cotton, so not exactly wicking. But good fit, a little stretch, and great prints available if that's your thing. I got one with octopuses and another floral. And they sell at least a half dozen other styles in various fabrics. $30 for that Baja shirt right now. 

I've owned dozens of their shirts and they last long enough for me to eventually donate with no guilt. I'll plug their other stuff too. I LOVE my EB down jacket.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

How about something from Columbia - the clothing company not the country or district


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Rocky Mtn said:


> How about something from Columbia - the clothing company not the country or district


I thought you meant the capital of South Carolina. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franklee (6 mo ago)

I just wear any shirt I’d wear for working outside or exercise because you’re going to soak it regardless so what’s the difference? Throw a dry shirt in for after the ride….

Why would I even consider a $50-plus shirt for riding through brambles and thickets, falling into mud, soaking with DEET and wiping mucus and blood on it?


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

rdawson808 said:


> It dawned on me this morning that if you're just looking for a button front shirt to ride in that isn't necessarily "bike-specific," Eddie Bauer is a good option. I recently got two of their Baja shirts. They are cotton, so not exactly wicking. But good fit, a little stretch, and great prints available if that's your thing. I got one with octopuses and another floral. And they sell at least a half dozen other styles in various fabrics. $30 for that Baja shirt right now.
> 
> I've owned dozens of their shirts and they last long enough for me to eventually donate with no guilt. I'll plug their other stuff too. I LOVE my EB down jacket.


I have several shirts from Columbia and Eddie Bauer. They don't breath enough or wick well enough for me for summer cycling. I like them for casual wear and hiking and whatnot though, and I'll wear them for early spring or late fall rides.

Most of my cycling shirts are basic polyester workout shirts. I've got a couple more expensive dirt jerseys or whatever from Zoic or TLD that I found on sale, and I've got the one Club Ride button up. I'll probably get another one or two when they go on sale next.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Franklee said:


> I just wear any shirt I’d wear for working outside or exercise because you’re going to soak it regardless so what’s the difference? Throw a dry shirt in for after the ride….
> 
> Why would I even consider a $50-plus shirt for riding through brambles and thickets, falling into mud, soaking with DEET and wiping mucus and blood on it?


damn I am lucky in Montana we don't have thickets and brambles and don't need deet and as far as mucus and blood nope not that either


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

I want pockets in the back.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rdawson808 said:


> They also carry a brand called Flylow that I've never heard of that is button-front.


Flylow is a ski apparel company that branched out to bike apparel. High quality boutique level stuff.

“You’re not skiing fast, you’re flying low” is how the name came about.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

jadmt said:


> I want pockets in the back.


Ours has one zip pocket in the back, it's pretty convenient.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have a few items from KITSBOW and the quality is really good. Like Harold stated previously the ICON flannel (I have 2) is awesome but for cooler weather. I did just get a couple of ESSPLANADE short sleeve snap ups. Use them mostly for gravel rides. They only come in 2 colors so I got both. Front chest pocket only no rear pocket.

Quite pricey but they were 33% off at the time (still quite pricey). Very nice riding shirt, can't speak to how well they work MTB'ing but wick/dry nicely gravel grinding.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I purchased one CR and gifted another CR. Gave them both away. I live in dry climate, not a profuse sweaty type, but they don't breathe well enough for me. I know it's a popular brand.
For gravel riding it's a Patagonia Capilene Lightweight tee. I also have the Capilene Everyday, or something, and it's a bit heavier fabric and more boxy. I only wear my skin tight "hey look at me, I'm fast" jerseys in races otherwise it's good fitting budget lightweight wicking for $30 or less.
Anywho, back to OP looking for button up, I'd get any thin lightweight poly blend that is at least 2 way stretch. Check out REI or Target.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

So, Club Ride has a dozen different shirts over the years and a dozen different fabrics, with different qualities. I have about six, all different. Some were terrible, some outstanding. the absolutely most breathable/wicking shirt I have is their new Motive. It is basically totally perforated, but finely enough that you can’t see through it. Basically a game changer for me, so light, and dries in minutes (out here). 
Some of their others I can only wear as casual shirts as they just don’t work well as cycling shirts.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Got my CR order today quick shipping. One Motive in burnt orange, looks great and feels like it is exactly what I want. The other a boring Detour in grey. fits great and nice and stretchy. Nice to get them on sale.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

jadmt said:


> Got my CR order today quick shipping. One Motive in burnt orange, looks great and feels like it is exactly what I want. The other a boring Detour in grey. fits great and nice and stretchy. Nice to get them on sale.


Love to hear back after you've worn them both. I'd like to know if the Motive breathes significantly better than the Detour.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Yootah said:


> Love to hear back after you've worn them both. I'd like to know if the Motive breathes significantly better than the Detour.


wore the Motive on hot bike ride yesterday but it was only a 20 mile ride so never got to really test it but this morning I wore it again on a 16 mile power hike and it was pretty fantastic.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Yootah said:


> Love to hear back after you've worn them both. I'd like to know if the Motive breathes significantly better than the Detour.


ok wore the Detour today and Motive is a bit cooler feeling and material is nicer against the skin. I still like the Detour tho and will probably get one more of each.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

so today I did a 50 mile ride with the motive and it is nice. Definitely going to order another one.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

ok an update on the Motive...it stinks. it retains odor and even after machine washing with mild soap it stills has that faint BO smell.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I have not found that to be the case, and I used it for a ride Saturday that featured 6000 feet of hike-a-bike in 22 miles...trust me, I STUNK.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

rideit said:


> I have not found that to be the case, and I used it for a ride Saturday that featured 6000 feet of hike-a-bike in 22 miles...trust me, I STUNK.


I have worn mine on 3 50 mile rides (washed each time) and while it feels good on, each ride ended in 90+ heat so lots of sweat, it is retaining odor. I use free and clear laundry soap. the Detour is not retaining odor nor do my cotton or smartwool shirts.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

The only scientific way to determine if this is the case is to run it by my wife’s nose…🤮😝


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

rideit said:


> The only scientific way to determine if this is the case is to run it by my wife’s nose…🤮😝


that is what I did....she let me know...


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

You ran it by rideit's wife's nose?
Seems as if you're burying the lead here...


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

rtsideup said:


> You ran it by rideit's wife's nose?
> Seems as if you're burying the lead here...


my wife's nose lol....


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

The Handup Hawaiian shirts works well in the SE climate (They are based out of Chattanooga). But maybe not the style you are looking for.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

I ordered a Motive, wore it for a ride in 100+ f temps today. It does breathe way better than the Detour, definitely an all summer shirt even for a big sweaty guy like me. Very comfy, and I'd order more if the styling wasn't so terrible. It looks and fits like something an 80s lounge lizard or wanna be tough guy would wear. I'd expect to find something exactly like it in the bargain bin at the Salvation Army. 100% grandpa shirt, the cut on the Detour is WAY better.

Maybe I'll tie dye it and wear it "ironically".


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

Franklee said:


> I just wear any shirt I’d wear for working outside or exercise because you’re going to soak it regardless so what’s the difference? Throw a dry shirt in for after the ride….
> 
> Why would I even consider a $50-plus shirt for riding through brambles and thickets, falling into mud, soaking with DEET and wiping mucus and blood on it?


Where do you ride? The pawn shop basement scene from Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Franklee (6 mo ago)

Dan Zulu said:


> Where do you ride? The pawn shop basement scene from Pulp Fiction?


Mountain biking went to Hades once you had to "get dressed" to go for a ride... MAN get in the groove, biking is a lifestyle not a pop up fashion event


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Isn't it funny.
I clicked on RSVLTS and now I'm getting ads. Not 5 minutes later.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

When it comes to CR they have at least two different cuts that fit quite different so you have to make sure you know what you are ordering. If you fit a Lrg in the loose cut and order a Lrg in the more fitted cut it could be too tight. My SS CR shirts are made of lightweight material. They breathe well and I can unbutton them as I ride for more ventilation. I wear them exclusively in the summer in hot humid weather and they work great. 

I have some thicker CR LS shirts I only use in the winter, but I find the fabric is not breathable enough for MTBing. I just use them for urban wear and urban cycling.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

My $.02 on Club Ride-I ordered a button down SS shirt and a pair of shorts this spring. For the price (even with discounts), both items are way too nice to wear on the trail. I only wear my Club Ride gear post ride and on rides to the brewery tap room.


----------

